# برنامج جاهز لحساب الحجوم الاشكال الهندسية



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اليوم راح أطرح لكم برنامج صغيرهذا البرنامج سهل التعمل وسهل الفهم وكثير الاستخدام*
*كما في الصور*


​ 


​ 

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xhfqv95iow1d​ 



 
http://www.gulfup.com/X1gs4wc5v0t0​ 


كما ان البرنامج موجود في المرفق :56::56::56:​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و بارك لكم فيما اعطاكم و زادكم من فضله 
هل لي ان أطلب منك ان تضع نفس الملف على قسم التبريد و التكييف


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي المهندس صبري سعيد انشاءالله راح اطرح الموضوع حسب طلبك​


----------



## عمراياد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الاسطى محمد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بولو اخضر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلاً


----------



## نانسي 75 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## mezmez (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

متشكرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ناصر ابواسلام (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شاكرين حسن تعونكم الدائم معنا


----------



## أبو مدنى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صلاح (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..تم التنزيل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## توفيق بارودي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييل الف شكر ....


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله يكون نال اعجاب الجميع 
لا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انشاء الله يكون نال اعجاب الجميع 
لا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (24 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (25 يناير 2014)

احسنتم جزاكم الله خيرا وزاد في علمكم تقبلو مروري


----------

